# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته : نظرتون در مورد مهندسی شیمی

## مهندس اینده

نظرتون در مورد مهندسی شیمی

----------

